

Ask HN: Good all-round CS book - markk

I've been coding for 18 months or so, and I'd like to learn more CS theory. Any recommendations for a good book (or other resources)?
======
tsetse-fly
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=297289>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=392889>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=315040>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=348019>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=290128>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=135185>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=45082>

<http://searchyc.com>

<http://www.google.com/search?q=sicp>

~~~
markk
Thanks

------
petercooper
Wikipedia is an amazing resource for computer science stuff, I've found. For
example: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sorting_algorithm> .. you can get lost
in there for ages. Just make sure you take notes and try to apply what you
learn.

Also: <http://delicious.com/popular/compsci>

Also: <http://academicearth.org/subjects/computer-science> (this one is a
_goldmine_ )

------
pclark
The Computer and the Brain, by John von Neumann

Introduction to Algorithms, by Thomas H. Cormen

The Art of Computer Programming by Donald Knuth [naturally!]

Computation: Finite and Infinite Machines, by Marvin L. Minsky

Godel, Escher, Bach by Douglas Hofstadter

~~~
jacquesm
Second The Art of Computer Programming, definitely not Godel, Escher, Bach
(though it makes for interesting reading).

I really liked 'Introduction to Algorithms' by Cormen, Leiserson, Rivest and
Stein, MIT press.

------
mjgoins
To get the most useful info for the fewest number of pages/words, I recommend
'The Little Schemer' by Friedman and Felleisen.

Although it's not recommended if you don't have a flexible sense of humor.

------
seshagiric
"Code" by Charles Petzold

